# Fireworks: Verlauf auf vier Kanten



## Lyn555 (21. Februar 2007)

Ich versuche vergeblich seit Stunden einen Verlauf auf vier Kanten zu machen. Google hat leider auch nichts ausgespuckt...
Ich habe ein Bild angehängt wie es etwa ausehen soll, mit dem Unterschied das der schwarze Schatten immer innen ist und nicht wie aufeinander getapelte blöcke aussieht.
Also praktisch wie ein Bilderrahmen.
Funktioniert das in Fireworks überhaupt, wen ja wie? 
Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## mirscho (21. Februar 2007)

Halli Hallo!

Ja das funktioniert und ist auch kinderleicht.

Du zeichnest ein horizontales Rechteck und füllst diese mit einem Verlauf, wie du es auf dem Bild haben willst.

Das duplizierst du einfach und spiegelst es.

Analog dazu machst du es mit den vetikalen Rechteck auch.

Ich hoffe doch das du weist wie man mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug umgeht, oder?


----------

